
Show HN: Tempfile.cloud - Beggars
This is just a quick app that I put together for uploading temporary files up to 1 gigabyte for free. The files expire after 24 hours.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tempfile.cloud<p>It took about 3 hours to get this up and running, my design skills are quite limited, so that was the most time-consuming part.<p>It is built on Aurelia, uses Node.js as the backend and Amazon S3 for the file storage.
======
prajjwal
The site is down for me.
[http://i.imgur.com/4goIadC.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/4goIadC.jpg)

While this is nothing new, more sites like these are always welcome. If you
plan on keeping this alive long term, please consider making an API so I can
use it from the command line. Also, these services tend to get misused a lot,
so you might want to log everything. Maybe encourage people to encrypt before
uploading, too.

Take a look at a few existing services as well, to figure out what else you
can add.

[1] [https://file.io](https://file.io) [2]
[https://transfer.sh](https://transfer.sh)

Just got done writing a script for the latter -
[https://gist.github.com/Prajjwal/63f5df1176ea05ee3679c04e0fa...](https://gist.github.com/Prajjwal/63f5df1176ea05ee3679c04e0fa389ec).

~~~
Beggars
My apologies. I confused myself and made a typo with the URL, it is:
[https://tempfile.cloud/](https://tempfile.cloud/)

It was more of a quickly thrown together app. I'll keep it up though, I've
used it a couple of times myself now. I find most of the other sites like
these either make you sign up, offer smaller upload limits of 300 to 500mb or
they spam you with horrible popup windows and pornographic banner ads.

API is a good idea. At the moment the uploads are direct to S3 from the
browser using presigned URL's, but wouldn't be too hard to add one in though.

I am absolutely logging everything that is uploaded. One of the first things I
did was implement some solid logging.

------
oron
Dead link

~~~
Beggars
My apologies. I actually made a typo on the link, it is:
[https://tempfile.cloud/](https://tempfile.cloud/)

~~~
oron
Nice, working great, how do you plan to monetize? I can tell you I'm the
creator of [http://dropjar.com](http://dropjar.com) and it's very hard to
monetize these services especially with DCMA requests every day....

~~~
Beggars
Dropjar looks fantastic. Honestly, not really thinking that far ahead on the
monetisation aspect, haha. I threw a couple of small Google ads on there which
won't do anything considering everyone blocks them anyway. I kind of built it
as something to breakaway from my day job and other projects, I'm trying to
build one app like this per month for 2017.

